# Upgraded from Series 2 to Bolt VOX - How to transfer S2 recordings?



## ImaginaryNumber (Dec 14, 2006)

Thinking of possibly cutting the cord, I just installed a new Bolt VOX to my home theater configuration on a 30-day money-back trial. After a few hours into the installation, swapping analog for HDMI cabling, and orienting to the hydra UI, the Bolt VOX appears to be working smoothly.

But I am a little surprised that with active Tivo subscriptions for both the Series 2 and Bolt VOX, there seems to be no built-in provision for transferring Series 2 recordings. Looking through the forums, I see references to PyTivo and kmttg as applications which may accomplish transfer of recordings between Tivos. Some time ago, I had Tivo Desktop installed somewhere on my network, but although the folders are there, I don't see it anymore as an installed program.

Before proceeding blindly into this project, does anyone have any suggestions for the simplest way to move a modest library of saved recordings from the Series 2 to the Bolt VOX while both subscriptions are still active? I have some experience with both Windows and Linux environments. 

Thanks


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

i think online.tivo can help transfer recordings.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Hydra doesn't have any provisions for transferring recordings directly from another TiVo or a computer, and tivo online probably can't see a Series 2 since it doesn't support the RPC interface.

The easiest solution is probably to downgrade from Hydra to the old TE3 interface and transfer your recordings directly from the S2. You can always go back to Hydra later if you prefer it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ggieseke said:


> The easiest solution is probably to downgrade from Hydra to the old TE3 interface and transfer your recordings directly from the S2. You can always go back to Hydra later if you prefer it.


That method should also let SM work too. I wonder how slow a S2 transfers a file?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

ggieseke said:


> The easiest solution is probably to downgrade from Hydra to the old TE3 interface and transfer your recordings directly from the S2. You can always go back to Hydra later if you prefer it.


Note that you will lose all your recording on the Bolt VOX when downgrading from Hydra to TE 3.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> That method should also let SM work too. I wonder how slow a S2 transfers a file?


It depends on the network connection and recording quality, but I used to get about 4X realtime on my S2DTs using "High" quality (480x480) and its built-in 100Mbps ethernet connection. Even at "Best" quality (544x480) an hour is only about 2.5GB. Earlier models may be slower due to CPU limitations, but it's still decent.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

ImaginaryNumber said:


> Thinking of possibly cutting the cord, I just installed a new Bolt VOX to my home theater configuration on a 30-day money-back trial. After a few hours into the installation, swapping analog for HDMI cabling, and orienting to the hydra UI, the Bolt VOX appears to be working smoothly.
> 
> But I am a little surprised that with active Tivo subscriptions for both the Series 2 and Bolt VOX, there seems to be no built-in provision for transferring Series 2 recordings. Looking through the forums, I see references to PyTivo and kmttg as applications which may accomplish transfer of recordings between Tivos. Some time ago, I had Tivo Desktop installed somewhere on my network, but although the folders are there, I don't see it anymore as an installed program.
> 
> ...


Why not keep the S2. Simple as switching your tv to a different input.


----------



## ImaginaryNumber (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. Here are some further details:

I have 62 recordings on the Series 2. 
It looks like I have https browser access to both the Series 2 and Bolt VOX, but cannot find the media access key for the new Bolt so I can't complete the login to the new unit. I looked through my tivo.com account and email correspondence but do not see the key for the new Bolt. Is there some trick to retrieving it?
From the Series 2 login, I can retrieve folder and file links for the recordings and wonder if it's possible to ssh into the S2/Bolt linux systems and simply scp the files between the units?
JoeKustra mentioned "That method should also let SM work too" - But I'm not sure what "SM" is?

DVR_Dave mentioned "you will lose all your recording on the Bolt VOX when downgrading from Hydra to TE 3" and that is probably OK since I only have one new recording on the Bolt. But if I downgrade from hydra to TE 3 and transfer the programs, how difficult is the reversion to hydra and will the transferred recordings persist?

I am probably happy to simply leave the Series 2 connected somehow, but notice that when I use the old S2 remote, the new Bolt tends to respond to its commands.

Thanks again!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ImaginaryNumber said:


> It looks like I have https browser access to both the Series 2 and Bolt VOX, but cannot find the media access key for the new Bolt so I can't complete the login to the new unit. I looked through my tivo.com account and email correspondence but do not see the key for the new Bolt. Is there some trick to retrieving it?
> JoeKustra mentioned "That method should also let SM work too" - But I'm not sure what "SM" is?
> Thanks again!


First, the MAK better be the same for all your TiVo units. Second, follow the link in my signature for abbreviations. SM = SkipMode.


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

ImaginaryNumber said:


> Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. Here are some further details:
> 
> I have 62 recordings on the Series 2.
> It looks like I have https browser access to both the Series 2 and Bolt VOX, but cannot find the media access key for the new Bolt so I can't complete the login to the new unit. I looked through my tivo.com account and email correspondence but do not see the key for the new Bolt. Is there some trick to retrieving it?
> ...


upgrading to hydra is just an upgrade process and keeps all recordings intact (it's the downgrade to mira that wipes it all)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

For the single show on your Bolt, you also can transfer it to your PC before reverting to TE3, and then back again to the Bolt after you've reverted. Freeware pyTivo Desktop, developed by one of the moderators here, is way easy to use for that.

*pyTivo Desktop*

*Easier to use pyTivo* (discussion thread here)

Your MAK is listed on your Bolt under TiVo Central/Settings & Messages/Help/Account & System Info./Media Access Key. It's also listed at your TiVo account at TiVo.com.

And for the remote, TiVo remotes generally* are set, by default, to be universal to the nearby TiVo boxes. However, you can set each remote so that only a particular box responds, so that 2 (or more) TiVo boxes safely may operate side-by-side. Instructions:

*https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Controlling-2-TiVo-DVRs-with-Separate-Remotes*

* I don't know about the limited earlier TiVo remotes that had a TiVo box 1-2 switch.
​


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

ImaginaryNumber said:


> I am probably happy to simply leave the Series 2 connected somehow, but notice that when I use the old S2 remote, the new Bolt tends to respond to its commands.
> 
> Thanks again!


Weird .. i have not had that problem with old Premiere or Roamio units that are using the same TV with different inputs. I also have hooked the older units up to my MOCA network and access them that way. Either way works and eliminates the need to transfer shows to your new TIVO unit. But I don't think you can add an S2 unit to your network.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

xberk said:


> Weird .. i have not had that problem with old Premiere or Roamio units that are using the same TV with different inputs. I also have hooked the older units up to my MOCA network and access them that way. Either way works and eliminates the need to transfer shows to your new TIVO unit. But I don't think you can add an S2 unit to your network.


You have to give both the Bolt and the S2 non-zero IR addresses. Right now your Bolt has IR address zero, and so will respond to any remote's commands. Your S2 is also set to IR0, but the Bolt remote is in RF mode so it doesn't send IR commands as long as the RF connection is there.

When you open the box, the remote and the TiVo are always set to IR address zero. The Bolt RF remote comes paired with the Bolt, but if the RF connection fails it sends IR commands as a backup.

To set the IR code for a remote (your S2 remote in this case), hold down *TiVo* and *Pause* at the same time until the light goes out and then back on, then press one of the number keys to set the code.

To set the IR code for a TiVo, go to the System Information screen and scroll down to the last page, where the IR address is displayed. If you use an IR remote on this screen, it will change the IR address of the TiVo.

When you do all this, you need to cover up the other TiVo with something to block the IR signal (I use magazines).

You have to get at least your Bolt's IR address and your S2 remote's IR address to be different, non-zero values for the Bolt not to respond to your S2 remote.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

ImaginaryNumber said:


> wonder if it's possible to ssh into the S2/Bolt linux systems and simply scp the files between the units?


Not possible. The https interface that you already know about doesn't support uploads and all other access like ssh is blocked. Also, the recordings are encrypted using a unique key on the motherboard and won't play on a different TiVo even if it's the exact same model.


----------



## ImaginaryNumber (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks to all for the useful suggestions. I can now log into both units using the same MAK (I don't know why I thought separate units would have unique keys).

Looking at my fat Tivo file of personal notes and documentation, the legacy Series 2 unit has been in continuous operation for about 15 years with only occasional disk upgrades. It really has served its purpose very well. 

I am duly impressed by the Bolt's new interface and capabilities, which will necessitate some time on the learning curve, but am more than a little concerned that most of the content linkages are to expensive services with not much I'm interested in watching. So my cable cutting motivation still lingers.

Speaking of cabling, although my receiver, DVD, and TV were all capable of 1080 digital, the legacy Series 2 required RCA component cabling and necessitated that the cable box deliver an analog standard definition signal to its tuner. In reconfiguring the cable connections for the S2/Bolt upgrade, I'm amazed at the simplicity afforded by the HDMI cabling. Anybody need any used component/composite cables?

What is most impressive is that now I can watch recorded tennis matches in HD and I can actually see rather than imagine the ball!

Thanks again.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to the modern world.


----------



## ImaginaryNumber (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't consider myself a Luddite, but if Tivo's hydra UI represents the modern world, I think I prefer the stone age of Tivo Desktop and Series 2 UI.

While waiting for a response from Tivo support, I installed the "easier to use" PyTivo Desktop on my Windows 2008 R2 server, and configured a Tivo recordings directory on my WD NAS. PyTivo recognized both the Series 2 and Bolt VOX units on my LAN and the recordings on each. From these forums, I gather that PyTivo cannot push content to Tivo units so I queued up 4 90-minute recordings from the Series 2, presumably for transfer to the PyTivo recordings folder on the NAS. It has been 3 hours and the progress bar still reports 0% progress???

I'll let it run overnight, but I suspect maybe I'm on the wrong track?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

For transferring shows off of the TiVo's, I prefer to use KMTTG.

-KP


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

ImaginaryNumber said:


> I don't consider myself a Luddite, but if Tivo's hydra UI represents the modern world, I think I prefer the stone age of Tivo Desktop and Series 2 UI.


You can revert back to a more familiar UI. You'll lose the ability, if you have one, to have a voice controlled remote.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

ImaginaryNumber said:


> I don't consider myself a Luddite, but if Tivo's hydra UI represents the modern world, I think I prefer the stone age of Tivo Desktop and Series 2 UI.
> 
> While waiting for a response from Tivo support, I installed the "easier to use" PyTivo Desktop on my Windows 2008 R2 server, and configured a Tivo recordings directory on my WD NAS. PyTivo recognized both the Series 2 and Bolt VOX units on my LAN and the recordings on each. From these forums, I gather that PyTivo cannot push content to Tivo units so I queued up 4 90-minute recordings from the Series 2, presumably for transfer to the PyTivo recordings folder on the NAS. It has been 3 hours and the progress bar still reports 0% progress???
> 
> I'll let it run overnight, but I suspect maybe I'm on the wrong track?


what are you waiting for from tivo support?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Revert to the older UI and transfer your recordings from the S2 to the Bolt via the transfer feature built into your TiVo. That sounds like the easiest thing to do.

Going to the older UI you'll lose all recordings already on the Bolt but if you decide to go to the newer UI all recordings stay on the box


----------



## ImaginaryNumber (Dec 14, 2006)

I asked Tivo support what they suggest as the recommended method for retaining recorded content from an old Tivo when upgrading and this is what they said:

"We do apologize for the inconvenience this has caused you. Unfortunately, since Series3 TiVo and the new BOLT Vox have different software version. We can no longer transfer the recorded shows to the new TiVo. As well as through TiVo online because Series3 TiVo is not compatible with TiVo online. Feature suggestions from customers like you are important to us as we develop new features to make the TiVo experience even better! Please check the link below for the special form to request what you want in the next software release..."​
So there was no official mention of pyTivo, kmttg, plex, UI downgrading, etc. and I am left to conclude that support for full device functionality vests in the domain of the user community as opposed to Tivo corporate. Not much different from the days of Tivo Desktop.

I would be interested in how to downgrade to the earlier UI, but have not seen any official instructions so I continue to slowly (3.5Mb/sec) plug away with pyTivo moving Series 2 content over to the NAS and hopefully being able to play it through the plex app on the Bolt VOX.

As a downside alternative, I might simply request my money back for the Bolt VOX, cut Comcast cable entirely, and go with Tablo, HD Home Run, or some other whole house OTA system augmented with streaming. I'm not sure at this point, but it looks like I'm not interested in 99% of the content Tivo and Comcast are promoting.

And I'm not completely sold on the hydra UI, either. When requesting a One Pass for the 5PM Channel 9 News I get duplicate recordings of 9 News at all different hours and different resolutions (spaced 1 week apart for some reason).

On the other hand, I greatly appreciate the help and support offered by participants in these forums. So thanks again.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ImaginaryNumber said:


> So there was no official mention of pyTivo, kmttg, plex, UI downgrading, etc. and I am left to conclude that support for full device functionality vests in the domain of the user community as opposed to Tivo corporate. Not much different from the days of Tivo Desktop.


Absolutely--TiVo Corp. does not venture into these other areas.

See @rdrrepair's suggestion above. (You also can use pyTivo Desktop to transfer your networked Series 2 box's shows to your PC and then to your Bolt (once the Bolt is on TE3).) If there are shows on your Bolt that you want to save, transfer them to your PC using pyTivo Desktop or kmttg before taking your Bolt back to TE3, and then you can transfer the shows back after. Having done all, you then can take the Bolt back to TE4, if you so desire--no loss of recordings with that, but no longer any ability to pull shows from a PC (only to copy them _to_ a PC).


----------

